# Medium format enlarger negative carrier



## snark (Jan 18, 2013)

When I was living in L.A. some years back I dropped by Freestyle, and they had an Opemus 3 enlarger with a color head in their sidewalk sale.  I snapped it up, and have been satisfied with it, but recently I hauled out my old RB67 and did a test roll to make sure it was in good order.  It wasn't until I was hanging the negatives that I realized the  enlarger negative carrier is designed to accommodate 60mm square and no larger.  Does anyone know is it advisable  to modify the negative carrier, or should I just start perusing Craig's List for a different enlarger?


----------



## tirediron (Jan 18, 2013)

*Moving to the Darkroom.
*


----------



## tirediron (Jan 18, 2013)

I would say that you will be a LOT further ahead by buying the correct negative carrier.  Craig's List or eBay should turn one up quickly.  If you're a moderately skilled machinist, it's easy enough to fabricate a new one, but modifying the old one isn't IMO, the best course.


----------



## ann (Jan 18, 2013)

I am not familar with that enlarger, but with some. i.e. beselr 23 c 4x5 and omega I have had many students make negartive carriers from mat board, and they work fine.

If this enlarge has a carrier that is thick (not just a 1/4 inch deep ) that won't work


----------



## snark (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks, all. I guess I am money ahead buying a Besler 23C.  Got one located locally for a hundred bucks and a 6x7 negative carrier on Ebay for another thirty.  Pity, the enlarger I am using is like new and it will end up in a box in the attic. 

Could not have afforded this kind of mistake years ago, but people practically give darkroom equipment away these days.


----------



## ceeboy14 (Jan 19, 2013)

I'd be curious to see where you think you're going too find a 23C for a hundred bucks, at least one that works.


----------



## snark (Jan 19, 2013)

Craig's list, someone selling an entire darkroom; trays, timer, safelight, the whole shebang for one Benjamin.  Haven't seen it yet, but from the photo it looks okay.  Used equipment is always something of a gamble, you're right about that.


----------



## bsinmich (Jan 19, 2013)

I have a Beseler 67 and found a negtive holder on E-Bay for less than $30.  I have 35mm, 35 mounted slide, and 2 1/4 square.  You 60mm was probably for 127 film.  You can also hae someone machine out the 60mm one to 90mm for the 120 film.


----------



## Mully (Jan 19, 2013)

Make one out of matt board...did all time back in the day


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 20, 2013)

ceeboy14 said:


> I'd be curious to see where you think you're going too find a 23C for a hundred bucks, at least one that works.



I ended up scrapping a 100% usable 23c XL with the optional voltage reg. because I didn't get a single call after placing a "for free" ad in 3 local papers. I had a 35mm and 6x7 carrier. Having 2 D2's I'm not using, I certainly didn't need it, but it was give to me. I kept it for years before trying to unload it.



Mully said:


> Make one out of matt board...did all time back in the day


. 
Same here. There's nothing magical about neg. carriers. They just have to hold the neg. flat and have a hole the proper size. The D2's are really nice because they're no more then two flat pieces of aluminum. Another thing I've done was make a thin "reducer" to fit in my 4x5 carrier.


----------



## amolitor (Jan 20, 2013)

I've seen modified ones. There's nothing magical about modifying them. Cut the whole bigger, file it out and grind it down VERY VERY SMOOTH. I've seen it done and there's just no problem with it. Of course, then you haven't got the 6x6 carrier any more.


----------



## ann (Jan 20, 2013)

ceeboy14 said:


> I'd be curious to see where you think you're going too find a 23C for a hundred bucks, at least one that works.



Will depend on your location. I have several 4x5 Beseler at the lab that we sold for $150, and people are putting these out on the curb to be dump.


----------



## Mully (Jan 20, 2013)

I still have a free Bessler 4x5 with lenses 2 condensers and 3 lens boards..... the rub is you have to pick it up.  Seems like I can't give this away


----------



## Helen B (Jan 20, 2013)

bsinmich said:


> I have a Beseler 67 and found a negtive holder on E-Bay for less than $30.  I have 35mm, 35 mounted slide, and 2 1/4 square.  You 60mm was probably for 127 film.  You can also hae someone machine out the 60mm one to 90mm for the 120 film.



Wouldn't a 60 mm square be for 6x6 (maybe a mm or two less than 60 mm)? 127 is 4x4, isn't it?


----------



## snark (Jan 20, 2013)

I went and picked up my 23C yesterday afternoon - like new, even had the owner's manual.  Had to haul away the entire basement darkroom (trays, tongs, timer and other stuff I don't need came with the enlarger) and then there was a bonus.  The seller said "oh, would you want some paper?" and I hauled off about three hundred bucks worth of mostly unopened packages, everything from 5x7 to 16x20, for free.  Gee, but I love Craig's list.  Now I need negative carriers for 6x6 and 6x7 and a lens (just bid on all of that on Ebay).  Probably should have posted here first, so in case I don't win the Rodenstock I bid on, anyone have a 90mm enlarger lens they want to part with?


----------



## Derrel (Jan 20, 2013)

snark said:


> I went and picked up my 23C yesterday afternoon - like new, even had the owner's manual.  Had to haul away the entire basement darkroom (trays, tongs, timer and other stuff I don't need came with the enlarger) and then there was a bonus.  The seller said "oh, would you want some paper?" and I hauled off about three hundred bucks worth of mostly unopened packages, everything from 5x7 to 16x20, for free.  Gee, but I love Craig's list.  Now I need negative carriers for 6x6 and 6x7 and a lens (just bid on all of that on Ebay).  Probably should have posted here first, so in case I don't win the Rodenstock I bid on, anyone have a 90mm enlarger lens they want to part with?




Cool beans, snark!!! It's amazing how low the value/price on darkroom stuff has dropped since film went into dormancy!!! Again, a matte board negative carrier with a tape hinge....uh....guilty as charged....


----------



## ann (Jan 20, 2013)

snark said:


> I went and picked up my 23C yesterday afternoon - like new, even had the owner's manual.  Had to haul away the entire basement darkroom (trays, tongs, timer and other stuff I don't need came with the enlarger) and then there was a bonus.  The seller said "oh, would you want some paper?" and I hauled off about three hundred bucks worth of mostly unopened packages, everything from 5x7 to 16x20, for free.  Gee, but I love Craig's list.  Now I need negative carriers for 6x6 and 6x7 and a lens (just bid on all of that on Ebay).  Probably should have posted here first, so in case I don't win the Rodenstock I bid on, anyone have a 90mm enlarger lens they want to part with?




Not to rain on your parade, but test that paper before you get to excited. It will depend on where it has been stored and under what conditions.

Let me check at the lab about negative carriers, I may have some. I know i do with the 4x5. However, matt board does the trick.


----------

